

Amicus (YC S12) Pulls In $3.2M To Bring Social Smarts To Non-Profit Fundraising - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/amicus/

======
matznerd
I've seen Amicus' software in action and it's awesome!

------
kirillzubovsky
Wow! Congrats guys. This is huge. Also, I love the new front page image. Great
choice!

------
geori
They deserve it. They did a great job on the product w very little resources.

------
conaws
Wicked pumped for you guys. Very well deserved.

------
adebelov
congrats!!! this is awesome.

------
argumentum
<http://www.paulgraham.com/good.html>

------
sarneill1
congrats to an awesome team!

